# New to the board.



## ACCIUS (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys, Just thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Chris, I am a lighting designer in the Philadelphia area. I will soon be graduating from University of the Arts with a BFA in Theatre Design/Technology. I plan to do some work for a while and look into Grad schools for Lighting Design. If you want to check out some of my work, it is located here. http://www.interfuzion.com


----------



## Van (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Chris!
I've seen you post already so you know how that works. I'll just keep it short and sweet and say my normal; 
"Ask what you want, Answer what you can."


----------



## soundlight (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool! Someone else from the Philly area (home is now really close to Philly). I'll be interning at one of the area's rental houses in the area this summer.


----------



## soundlight (Apr 1, 2008)

True...philly CB conference, early may, anyone? (After I get home for the summer on may 8).


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2008)

Bunch of Philly copy cats! Got to be cool like the North West guys. We were first! 


Oh and welcome to the Booth!


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome on board, Chris! Another LD huh? What is it with you guys? My kingdom for a prop master or costumer designer...

Although I'm originally from New England, I'm sticking up for us West Coast techies! We may be fruits, flakes or nuts, but we have a mighty fun governator.

Charlie


----------



## Van (Apr 1, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> ..... Another LD huh? What is it with you guys? My kingdom for a prop master or costumer designer.......


 
Pssst, They tend to need more help than us Carps and artists!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2008)

Van we may have to invite Char5ly to the next convention.


----------



## avkid (Apr 1, 2008)

soundlight said:


> True...philly CB conference, early may, anyone? (After I get home for the summer on may 8).


If there's free food, I might just make the drive.
(may possibly bring some toys too)


----------



## Spikesgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Van we may have to invite Char5ly to the next convention.



That would be nice - I promise to not sound to 'valley' for you, fer shure, dudes...

Char5lie


----------

